# Going to get a hot tub



## RobbieB (Apr 20, 2017)

And you guys have gotta love it!

A wood fired tub with the stove under water!

http://snorkel.com/hot-tub-products/wood-fired-hot-tubs.php

I chatted with them and they advised wax logs are fine.

Gonna get me a 6 foot x 3 foot with jets, stairs, benches and the drink holder.

But first I gotta get a slab put in.

Pretty cool (er hot I guess) eh?


----------



## vinny11950 (Apr 20, 2017)

Wow, I am taken aback and impressed at the same time.  I don't know how to feel about it.

When you are done installing, make sure to post some pics.  I love pics.

Good luck.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 20, 2017)

Just pics of the tub, no selfies of you in it please.  Not sure if we can handle that.


----------



## RobbieB (Apr 20, 2017)

I was thinking gas (propane) and started with "can you run the gas heater with 20 lb (BBQ) tanks?" He said not good, the heater can damage if the pressure gets low.  

I know that you can't put wax logs in a stove, so I asked about that, no problem.  Cool & easy.  Wax logs at the grocery store and whatever crap wood I have around.  Start the thing with the long wand propane weed burner I start the Big Green Egg with.

The jets (and filter) pump works on 120 VAC 15 amp no problem.  It ain't gonna be like one of those 240 volt 50 amp Jacuzzi's, but it should be a good soak with a little hydrotherapy.

I love the internet.  You can find anything on the internet -


----------



## maple1 (Apr 21, 2017)

You will have to keep the fire going all winter - no? Don't think I've be up for that hassle. Kind of neat though.


----------



## RobbieB (Apr 21, 2017)

Nah, just start heating a couple of hours before you want a soak.  Not going to want to soak every day ya know...

Holds 500 gallons and it doesn't get to freezing here often.  So, a couple of hours before, throw in a couple of wax logs and then switch on the pump in another hour.  Wireless thermometer will report temperature to the house.  Supposedly capable of 30 DF rise per hour.  So if water is 40F in a couple hours it will be 100F


----------



## maple1 (Apr 21, 2017)

OK, I didn't know or see your location.

Was just thinking most on here would maybe see something freeze up & go bang.


----------



## jatoxico (Apr 21, 2017)

Neighbor has one. Had just got it when I saw it and had only used a couple times but he was happy with it. Used cord wood and it took a couple hours to come to temp. He was emptying it in between uses.


----------



## RobbieB (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks, good to know.  Always good to get feedback from real customers.

I figured it would be a couple of hours from a "cold" start, much less in the summertime.  I don't want to use a lot of chemicals either.  Maybe get one of those "copper ion" algae defeaters too.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 22, 2017)

I have been using regular 60 amp 240 volt hot tubs for many years. It's a luxury that adds a good sized hit to the power bill.

A tub is too cool at 100 and too hot at 104. With rapidly rising temperatures and no thermostat, how do you control the temp?


----------



## RobbieB (Apr 22, 2017)

With the flue damper and the adjustable loading door.


----------



## TonyVideo (May 3, 2017)

Good luck adjusting the temp. A friend had one 8 or 9 years ago. The thing always got too hot even if you shut it all the way down as embers were still hot. The best he could do was a temp difference of 10 degrees. Always fiddling with it took the relaxing part out of the equation. Sold it and put in a regular hot tub. There is a reason electronic thermostats won out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## peakbagger (May 4, 2017)

An acquaintance had one. It sounded cool but it got less and less use because of the prep time. Most folks want to use it at the spur of the moment and having to plan several hours in advance turns into a hassle.

I think it might get interesting to use a standard hot tub and hook it in series with a storage tank through a flat plate heat exchange. A standard storage tank is in the 140 to 180 degree range and at least 500 gallons, set it up a zone and its a lot lower hassle.


----------



## dleeallen (May 4, 2017)

A friend had one at his camp. It was on an island with only solar power. It worked great for him. Filled it fresh every time. I'm sure it's better for occasional use because of the effort level. But should be fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbieB (May 5, 2017)

In the summer time it won't take long.  Winter yeah, but that's what the wax logs are good for.  Toss in a couple of wax logs and start 'em with the propane long nose weed burner, go inside and watch TV and look at the wireless thermometer rise.


----------



## Ashful (May 5, 2017)




----------



## sportbikerider78 (May 12, 2017)

Since it has pumps already, I'm surprised the woodstove isn't external...for temp control and for added room in the tub.  

To me it looks crazy redneck.  Like cut tire flower pots and tires on the roof redneck.


----------



## RobbieB (May 18, 2017)

Pumps are optional.  I'm going to get one for the hydro-therapy.  It's just a little 115 VAC unit, not like those big Jacuzzi pumps.  But you get a filter too and that should extend the water life.

Underwater stove.  Brilliant!  No heat exchanger, no coils, no plumbing.  Just burn the wood in a box underwater.


----------



## xman23 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mine is not a hot tube. But it's a bathroom size deep tube with 5 powerful jets. We have had it 20 years, and use it all the time. 

The wood stove hot tube does sound like a major hassle to me, but to each his own. I have been thinking of one for the weekend cabin. A buddy had a big problem with chipmunks nesting in the insulation. He had to chicken wire in the complete bottom. I can imagine it's a common problem. Anyone know if the manufactures have addressed this?


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 5, 2017)

xman23 said:


> Anyone know if the manufactures have addressed this?



Set the thing on a concrete slab. Shouldn't have any holes on the sides.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 5, 2017)

xman23 said:


> Mine is not a hot tube. But it's a bathroom size deep tube with 5 powerful jets. We have had it 20 years, and use it all the time.
> 
> The wood stove hot tube does sound like a major hassle to me, but to each his own. I have been thinking of one for the weekend cabin. A buddy had a big problem with chipmunks nesting in the insulation. He had to chicken wire in the complete bottom. I can imagine it's a common problem. Anyone know if the manufactures have addressed this?



Yes.  Smith and Wesson.  
Or if that is not your preference Have a Heart traps.  

I'm a softie.  I find chipmunks adorable.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 5, 2017)

Can't help it. Hot tubs and Smith and Wesson reminds me of the movie Texasville.


----------



## RobbieB (Aug 19, 2017)

The plan proceeds.  I was going to make the form and have the concrete pumped over the fence, but I decided to just contract the whole thing.  A lot of improvements.  New fencing and pavers, a new deck with charcoal storage in bench seat.  And replace all the red pumice rock with bricks that will be much easier to remove leaves from.

So the contractor will make my 9 foot octagon hot tub slab as well as everything else.


----------



## RobbieB (Oct 28, 2017)

Concrete pad & walkway are in.  The hot tub kit is in my garage.




This will go well with my main effort of keeping the fires outside of my house -


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 31, 2017)

That heat pump. Right there.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> That heat pump. Right there.



What about it?


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 31, 2017)

maple1 said:


> What about it?



Won't it be noisy and blowey?


----------



## RobbieB (Oct 31, 2017)

That is the AC condenser / compressor unit.  It only runs if the AC is on.  Easy to turn off.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 31, 2017)

Highbeam said:


> Won't it be noisy and blowey?



Are they that noisy? I was thinking you wouldn't hear it over the hot tub noises.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 31, 2017)

maple1 said:


> Are they that noisy? I was thinking you wouldn't hear it over the hot tub noises.



I just spent over an hour outside in the tub. Total silence other than the sound of relaxed conversation amongst the family. Unless you run the big jets on blastoff speed they are almost silent. We never run the jets. It's all about the soak.


----------



## begreen (Nov 1, 2017)

No issue with blowing, that design blows upward through the top. If it's a 2 stage unit the low stage is pretty quiet. In an urban or active suburban area one would hardly hear it. If bothersome, just turn it off while in the tub.


----------



## RobbieB (Nov 30, 2017)

Tub assembled, stove next;


----------



## RobbieB (Dec 2, 2017)

Stove & fence in. 




Installed damper in first flue section and rain cap as it's gonna rain.  Don't worry, 2 more sections (6 foot flue) in house.


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2017)

You're going to be in hot water soon.


----------

